# The pond is RED....



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

What is the issue with the fresh water pond? Algae plume? How do you fix the problem? 

Any help would be great..


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

A buddy's pond went red, turned out that the local mining company contaminated the water table I believe with iron, bit I could be wrong..... Hos property also butted against theirs.

Mr. A


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

This pond is around a town. there isn't a whole lot of run off that runs in the pond. The info I gathered on line was algae from high nutrients whether fertilizer of animal dun neither is the case here. Maybe it is iron.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's really cheap to have a water sample tested. Call the county soil and water and they can give you the costs and instructions on sampling.


----------

